# Mechanical Systems afternoon session #530



## erniepower (Apr 5, 2010)

I might be missing something here but in the solution for #530 they treat the steel plate and the bolt as springs in parallel. Unless I am looking at the problem wrong, the pressure pushes on the plate and then the plate pushes on the bolts. This seems more like a series spring analysis and all of the force on the plate would then be transfered to the bolt. Oh this is the 2008 version of the practice exam by the way.

thanks

Can someone tell me what I am missing here?


----------



## gaidox (Apr 5, 2010)

ernie, look at merm section 51-11.

in equation 51.34 to 51.37 explains the answer to this problem..note that its say kbolt=kmatl.

hope it answer your question.


----------



## erniepower (Apr 5, 2010)

gaidox said:


> ernie, look at merm section 51-11. in equation 51.34 to 51.37 explains the answer to this problem..note that its say kbolt=kmatl.
> 
> hope it answer your question.



I am in the office now, and will look at those pages tonight. I have attached a sketch of what i believe is occuring. I still think i'm missing something. After checking the book tonight. we'll see.

20100405115109681.pdf


----------



## erniepower (Apr 9, 2010)

Thanks! the preload is the part that had me screwed up. Got it now.

thanks!


----------

